# Dinosaur Bichir



## windsoraquarium (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know about these? I saw one at Petsmart and had a strong urge to own one. I want to throw one in a 55 gallon with my small green terror. Do you think that the terror will pick on him? The bichir is quite large so I'm guessing not.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Should be fine, what did this so-called "Dinosaur Bichir" look like? All of the polypterus species will eat small fish.


----------



## windsoraquarium (Apr 21, 2009)

It was pretty crazy looking. It was about 10" long, with two tiny fins near its front. It had some mean teeth, I can kind of get why they nicknamed it dinosaur.


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

im pretty sure that fish will get to be a giant. think it will be okey in a 55?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There are several different Polypterus species, some are suitable for a 55.


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

Most of the bichirs I've seen at Petsmart/Petco are Senegals -- Polypterus Senegalus. I have a regular and an albino that I've kept in a 75 with Africans with no problem. The regular reached around 13" but poses absolutely no harm to the Africans, the albino is only around 9" (4 years old so it's full grown) but he is a little more aggressive, although without actually eating any other fish.


----------

